# Found this in a buyout



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 6, 2015)

Found this nice little fellow in a buyout. I was hoping somebody could shine some light and a bit of info. What make and what era.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 6, 2015)

Killer lil trike.  HAS to be a 30s  piece... maybe even early or mid 30s


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Bob! It caught my eye I had to take it home. I cant find anything like it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 6, 2015)

That is an interesting tricycle. I'd say 1930's also, especially if that seat is original. Almost has a Hedstrom kind of look to it although I have no idea what company actually made it.

Dave


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 6, 2015)

I had one very similar back in the late 80s... I think it's earlier than 30s, I was sure mine was late 20s from the construction, likely 1928 or 29. They are not marked but I had seen it in a hardware store catalog that included wagons; I'm thinking American National or possibly early Steelcraft. If I can find the catalog pages I'll post pix.


----------

